# Received someone else's Eats order



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Just ordered from UE and received someone else's food. Not sure whether it was the driver's fault (stacked ping?) or the restaurant. I submitted a pic of the receipt to Uber. Anyone know what will happen, and who will take the hit? I just hope it's not the restaurant if it was the driver's fault.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Just ordered from UE and received someone else's food. Not sure whether it was the driver's fault (stacked ping?) or the restaurant. I submitted a pic of the receipt to Uber. Anyone know what will happen, and who will take the hit? I just hope it's not the restaurant if it was the driver's fault.


Driver could have screwed up as he/she was doing a double order. Otherwise, its a resto mistake.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Flip a coin.

HEADS: The restaurant handed the driver the wrong order and the driver didn't or couldn't check it.
TAILS: The driver had more than one order in the car and gave you the wrong one.

Either one is common. I had a $30 free coupon with UE and made a small order so I'd get a free meal. When I opened the door there was 2 huge bags filled with barbecue and not from the same place I ordered. The driver had already left. Ribs, pulled pork sandwiches, mashed potatoes, corn on the cob, and dessert. It was a real feast and delicious. The people who were expecting this and got my General Tso's chicken got the short end of that stick. In my case it sure wasn't the restaurant's mistake.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Flip a coin.
> 
> HEADS: The restaurant handed the driver the wrong order and the driver didn't or couldn't check it.
> TAILS: The driver had more than one order in the car and gave you the wrong one.
> ...


That's a pretty incompetent delivery person. 

Cannot even get orders organized and correct.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have had a couple restaurants try to give me the wrong order. I have most of them now trained to attach the receipt to the order bag so I can at least verify I am getting the right name.

Pretty careless to give a person the wrong food, especially when it comes from a different restaurant.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Flip a coin.
> 
> HEADS: The restaurant handed the driver the wrong order and the driver didn't or couldn't check it.
> TAILS: The driver had more than one order in the car and gave you the wrong one.
> ...


And that is why I always have a sharpie with me.
In case of multiple orders, I write the name on the bag right then and there, on the restaurant counter.
When I was still doing DD, at WingStop, the girls would write the names on the bags themselves.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> And that is why I always have a sharpie with me.
> In case of multiple orders, I write the name on the bag right then and there, on the restaurant counter.
> When I was still doing DD, at WingStop, the girls would write the names on the bags themselves.


What if it is a plastic bag?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Sharpies write on plastic


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> What if it is a plastic bag?


So what? Sharpies work on plastic. I just even it out and write the name. If I can't get the whole name in, I write enough of the name to differentiate from the other order.


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Just ordered from UE and received someone else's food. Not sure whether it was the driver's fault (stacked ping?) or the restaurant. I submitted a pic of the receipt to Uber. Anyone know what will happen, and who will take the hit? I just hope it's not the restaurant if it was the driver's fault.


Sad part is you may still take the hit if the restaurant tells Uber you are the one that took the order. Uber will just put it down that you may have stolen the order and send you an inbox with a warning. I know everytime I have an issue like yours, ill end up with an inbox telling me the violation I've committed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Just ordered from UE and received someone else's food. Not sure whether it was the driver's fault (stacked ping?) or the restaurant. I submitted a pic of the receipt to Uber. Anyone know what will happen, and who will take the hit? I just hope it's not the restaurant if it was the driver's fault.


That's how Brian got BANNED !


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> And that is why I always have a sharpie with me.
> In case of multiple orders, I write the name on the bag right then and there, on the restaurant counter.
> When I was still doing DD, at WingStop, the girls would write the names on the bags themselves.


I just put the bags in the trunk in the order they should be delivered. Closest delivery nearest to the end of the trunk & so on.


----------

